# Smith Towadi



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

You cant be sent to the doghouse just over a couple of lures can you? 8) 
If my cheese and kisses started up. well I'd just stride right back, put my hands on my hips, and look her in the eye an....

Gotta go now, cheers all Andybear :arrow:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice big prawn eyes. Yum


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

the towadi are a killer on bass....... they do take a bit of practice to get them to work. the bream should and i hear do smash them too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVdGJ+4AAEBfgAAScOOAByYvngo///+gMAEqtqhqYmUkflM0U9TahsUGn6ptAnlD1BqaaTyp6ageoDTRoA9TQHqAGp6mSR4U0xNAAAA0A0IXn958Btw0+SRLj9cZ87+/WMEPPOp7EoKhqEiRsYoQyVzSbSdE0TCjSWtS7IHmClUHbJRqprAiGlczvtTE9Unx+kHEnedRjHDIsmClwOeUp89EYYkOpIO0zfoXozpCTRMlKY+NY7XQzexwOCmHWujgYZHdI+YS+EU4LC19y2EAVWNAmMLHGOBlJpnLUqL5XmCohtZIrsWLg0LLZPHcCLdTuB2eEYMNlhAWGT3vStVEhBnSlSSeKRCTULJqgkO5fJUAEkGeb6gW/dSJCRaodXdYxA9V/WordjsturEAbRdF5hCF72UWhdQjqstUuIQpwq2vlBJMq/i7kinChIK6MT9w


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> tryhard said:
> 
> 
> > (sweetheart I am serious - they only cost me mumble mumble and I don't need to buy any more - yes dear - the doghouse - yes dear)
> ...


I reckon all of our Ministers of War and Finances must be cut from the same cloth, everytime I get my tackle box out (no not that tackle box :lol: ) I get the comment "oh I haven't seen those lures before, when did you sneak those ones in?".

Mind you if I asked about her new dress or a sudden increase in numbers of something relating to her hobbies the topic gets changed pretty quickly :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZDmw4oAADTfgEASUJWAEpAinAo///6gMAELNUNRkE001G0T0JpkMgNqaFNTanpHpAAAAAANVP9Ap6RM1E9Jk0aZGBpPSUGESI1I3Zk/VtWef1KpTXMUnuYo077Mavd03PgxSVVJYZSOL3eWbDdUQigbmxSE7UajaQglBtQV9qk2AYBga4cC7eM878Yy82hSsr9T5XdKGSUGxlElQQ/CE0sr5n4S/VUtwFiihNny+Th6VIGrB9dEwDZYjBbkfQRoWnFChMgQuvvDBWvWJWxvPaUFsNrDtwqUlW3HGu6ONGuppSZBBQhi6xYwcrXBBjWstBPtcOuz+nXNTo8TMWCJWcFB2bkZXHhQ2LpihLJMg5y0vXSQME2AesCIQXs1rosWD0n2UB9GBaN8p/i7kinChISHNhxQ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And you just can't get them to play the game. Ten years ago I let my wife accompany me to buy and help select some new shirts. Yet just this morning she told me she didn't like one of them!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Matt, you have walk-the-dog. Start with rod pointed at lure and line in contact. Lift rod to one side to make lure splash forward, reel in slack as rod returns to starting position then lift rod to other side. Play around with this until action is so good you want to jump in the water after the lure.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont get in trouble for buying lures, but I do have a compulsive lure aquiring syndrome as well. I'll probably get some. Are they a surface lure?
Have you seen the one they have that looks like a prawn, I think its called Crystal.
I got this lure one day, with visions of grandure, the only problem is I dont know how to use it  Will I use the technique as described above? Its a River to sea weighs 10g.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

That looks like a lipless crank - it will dive and wobble. Does it sink, float or suspend? All the surface lures I've seen have the tow point at the front


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE TACKLE TRADE SHOW ON THE COAST .SEEN A LOT OF SMITHS LURES THERE. LOOK GOOD. TAKE A LOOK AT THERE RODS VERY GOOD . MILAN


----------

